# Repashy Stockists



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys, Who stocks the Repashy Crested Gecko Food appart from Lilly Exotics and Sticky Feet? 

Also, I just found out it comes in 2 parts (didnt realise that) Is there anywhere that will sell the 2 parts as one price rather than buy seperate?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have a look in the food classifieds, sometimes theres people selling small amounts of pre-mixed.

internet reptile on ebay, think thats the all in one though.


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

The 2 part Repashy CGD is a discontinued product and you won't get it in future other than old stock hanging around. The one part is so simple and works great.

Thanks
Lilly Exotics.


----------

